# flounder with bucktails???



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

How many fish for flounder with bucktail jigs? How do you rig them? What size do you use. What kind of rod and fishing line
Thanks


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I've seen hints on this forum that some catch flounder at jetties on bucktails.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not many folks fish the surf for flounder, you might try the saltwater general fishing forum. A lot flounder fishermen there.


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

As with anything... it depends. Where I grew up we fished with bucktails all the time around bridge pilings and structure. Take your jig, put a gulp, long strip of squid, flounder belly, etc on there and work it. Weight, location, rod, reel. It all depends on your situation, jetties would be different than a reef.


----------



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

Im thinking something like the bay. Just a thought


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Buck Tails fell out of favor way back when plastics came in but still work. Plus they don't get tore up by fish teeth. I like them on a spoon. Also have simply used bullet weight, hook and tail combo. Rod/reel etc your choice kind of depends what you trying to do and yes they work on flounder. Put a piece of shrimp on hook for teaser and hop it along bottom.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

1/4oz Spro Bucktail Jigs w/ 4" Gulp Swimming mullet yellow, white....flashy stuff
7Ft ML BC 20#Mainline


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I use buck tail on different spoons, my go to coloris white and put on a small piece of shrimp or fish bite. It's a fish finder because covers all of colums.


----------

